# Covering Letter and Documnentation for Critical Skills Visa Application



## mahipal319 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello Team, I am about to apply for Critical Skills Visa, and putting together the documentation. I have applied and received IITPSA membership and Critical Skills Assessment Letter for IITPSA. Is there anyone who got critical skills visa can help me on the actual list of documents required. Also what needs to be covered in the covering letter. Appreciate your help. Thank you so much.----Mahipal, Hyderabad.


----------



## AlfJun (4 mo ago)

Hi guys, I am looking for the critical skills support letter for SACNASP. May anyone with it please assist. Contact me on my email [email protected]


----------

